# GOOD NEWS!!!  YIKES!!! Big Black Angus-darn neighbor-ADDED Pic on Pg 5



## Farmer Kitty

Male is on the loose. I called the neighbor whose cattle are known to be out (they have dairy and angus). He just called me back and said they were trying to round some up that got out. But, he says it was at most an hour ago. Well he is running and foaming at the mouth. When the other neighbor called he had just run through their yard and I looked out and he was here already. Probably 1/4 mile or more cross lots and one of our fences. Then he went through the fence again and across the road to the field. They are going to come look for him but, wanted to know where he was now. I told him I wasn't out there watching it! Nor was I about to. I wish they would keep their animals fenced! The good news is if it's theirs it's a steer! But, as riled up as he was I don't want to see him again--he's not happy.

Oh, this is the guy whose estranged wife started yesterday's fire.


----------



## Thewife

I thought that was called free beef on the hoof?

We've only had one neighbors cow mix with our herd. 
She knew she was in the wrong place and busted back out onto the timber co. road as quick as she came in!
When they called to tell me to get the cow off their road, I got to tell them to track down their grader operator, it was his cow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Funny this one belongs to the grader operator too.

He was through so fast there was no chance to get the gun but, I do believe giving them a chance to come and get it. Unless he comes back and starts causing trouble here in the yard. He was running so fast and wond up so bad he was foaming at the mouth--probably not the best time for beef anyway.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Funny this one belongs to the grader operator too.


Cool!
Since Hubby sometimes drives a grader, if our cows get out, it's now officially his fault!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, they came "looking" for him. Two trucks one with a trailer parked on the side of the road where I had last seen him. Roughly 6 people got out. Most disappeared for a few minutes and then reappeared by the trucks. They stayed a total of 40 minutes and that was the extent of their "search". I'm not impressed.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty dealing with cattle or owners like that is no fun.sorry that your fences are getting tore out.my dad would make the cattles owners fix the fence.but then he would get madd an fix it hisself.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The way they fix fences it wouldn't do any good. 

Another neighbor's brother stopped by to tell me I had a small heifer out and while visiting with him, I found out the other guys had 3 horses in the trailer. They never got them out to go looking for that steer.

Beef anyone?


----------



## wynedot55

whos gonna do the shooting you or hubby.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> whos gonna do the shooting you or hubby.


I'm mad enough. DH wouldn't do it to his buddies cattle.


----------



## wynedot55

now that does make it bad.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kitty, maybe another neighbor got a shot at him before you or the owners would find him?  Sounds like one of those wild steers that won't have anything to do with any human, period.  I'd love to take a shot at him too if I was closer.  I LOATHE them wild beggars...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He was wild due to the &%&*$^&$^&T% idots that were trying to round them up! I thought the neighbor that owns them was bad but, it was they other guy (the one buying them?) that really did the number. Sent them in every direction. They ended up with 4 missing. Still no excuse for the poor attempt at finding him. 

DH and the girls went out on the 4 wheeler. DH just had to see where the steer crossed the road. Yeah, right! Then I should be able to see them just down the road and can't. I know he's going to check things out and see if he can see a sign of the steer. I'm tired of this particular neighbor's animals being out and ending up here. Everyone's animals get out on occassion-it happens. This guys is out on a regular basis. He's had some hit by vehicles on the highway too but, doesn't seem to care.

If you want to know how not to take care of animals, just visit his place. I heard today there is a big pile of dead calves there again.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> _He was wild due to the &%&*$^&$^&T% idots that were trying to round them up! I thought the neighbor that owns them was bad but, it was they other guy (the one buying them?) that really did the number. Sent them in every direction. They ended up with 4 missing. Still no excuse for the poor attempt at finding him. _
> 
> DH and the girls went out on the 4 wheeler. DH just had to see where the steer crossed the road. Yeah, right! Then I should be able to see them just down the road and can't. I know he's going to check things out and see if he can see a sign of the steer. I'm tired of this particular neighbor's animals being out and ending up here. Everyone's animals get out on occassion-it happens. This guys is out on a regular basis. He's had some hit by vehicles on the highway too but, doesn't seem to care.
> 
> _If you want to know how not to take care of animals, just visit his place. I heard today there is a big pile of dead calves there again._


An you wonder how people like these are still able to get away with "being able" to raise llvestock?  It's these type of people that make a bad name for us other folks that DO know how to raise animals.

Its sad.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _He was wild due to the &%&*$^&$^&T% idots that were trying to round them up! I thought the neighbor that owns them was bad but, it was they other guy (the one buying them?) that really did the number. Sent them in every direction. They ended up with 4 missing. Still no excuse for the poor attempt at finding him. _
> 
> DH and the girls went out on the 4 wheeler. DH just had to see where the steer crossed the road. Yeah, right! Then I should be able to see them just down the road and can't. I know he's going to check things out and see if he can see a sign of the steer. I'm tired of this particular neighbor's animals being out and ending up here. Everyone's animals get out on occassion-it happens. This guys is out on a regular basis. He's had some hit by vehicles on the highway too but, doesn't seem to care.
> 
> _If you want to know how not to take care of animals, just visit his place. I heard today there is a big pile of dead calves there again._
> 
> 
> 
> An you wonder how people like these are still able to get away with "being able" to raise llvestock?  It's these type of people that make a bad name for us other folks that DO know how to raise animals.
> 
> Its sad.
Click to expand...

You're right! He has been turned into the authorities due to his care, or should I say lack of care, of his animals. But, still he has cattle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It sounds as though this guy is still on the loose. I heard from another neighbor who said they were out on horse back this morning. Didn't go far or stay very long though.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Sounds like it might take them another while to catch him.  Hope they get him soon though.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH and Kute Kitten were out and the four wheeler and saw fresh steer tracks tonight.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

He's not straying far from home at least.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> He's not straying far from home at least.


He's 2 to 3 miles from home. I'm not possitive which farm he was on--they have several. And I doubt he even knows which way is home as terrified as he was when he got here.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Be careful!  I wouldn't leave home unarmed, if I were you.  Just in case.  That cow sounds wild!

Hate irresponsible owners.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm sure by now the poor guy has calmed down. His problem now is that he's lost.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Hope he gets home safely, and that everyone involved is safe too.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kute Kitten

DF and I went on a 4-wheeler ride today and he tore up the field, and some of the woods too! He was on a mad rampage the way our field looked! I wonder if the neighbor will ever get that steer back?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Hope so.  Trampled fields are bad.  Fields are everything to a cow farmer.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I know they are. DF spends a lot of time in the fields in the summer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The mess was made with his feet running across the field so the roots will probably be okay and things will green up--eventually


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> The mess was made with his feet running across the field so the roots will probably be okay and things will green up--eventually


What do you mean eventually? It is greening up already.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You mean trying to. 26 degrees overnight again. Even warm days in the 50's it's hard for the grass to grow. Yes, it tries.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty be glad peanut isnt on so they can tag team you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty be glad peanut isnt on so they can tag team you.


Shhhhhh!


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Kute Kitten

Peanut tag teaming with us?


----------



## wynedot55

yes your mom wouldnt stand a chance if she was on bycows with us


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes your mom wouldnt stand a chance if she was on bycows with us


Or so you think.


----------



## wynedot55

well you could do the typing for her an it would be 2 to 2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well you could do the typing for her an it would be 2 to 2


I repeat,


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH talked to Mr. L. They are down to 2 steers to catch. One of the ones they got yesterday is dead. It took 5 shots of tranquilizer to get him and then once he was loaded in the trailer he was coming to and went crazy. Then he died. 

Mr. L. told DH they are going to shoot the one over here, if it can be found. Apparently there were 5 steers that they wanted to get rid of a year ago but, they were so wild they couldn't do anything with them. So Mr. L. decided to get these guys with the horses that are suppose to know how to handle wild cattle to help get them.  Why would you wait a year to try to get them when you can't get them the first time? Wouldn't common cense say that they will get more wild? Oh, maybe that is the problem--no common cense!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I was right...them steers _were_ the wild kind I've dealt with as well!

I know wild steers when I hear about them or even see them, the way you described him Kitty in your first post I knew it wasn't just because of the way he was handled!  Some of them are born wild, and will do their absoluted damndest to not be around any humans!  They remind me of the truely wild cattle, the extinct Aurochs...

I think it'll be weeks before that black bugger decides its safe to come out.  Usually they'll come out when they think everyone's forgotten about them.


----------



## wynedot55

ive seen a few wild cows in my time go crazy.an they end up killing themselves when its said an done.when they are that wild you cant turn emm loose in the trailer.you have to tie them in the trailer.5 trank shots will kill emm fast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've seen them chase animals there. Everything is wild when they do that! They had this one lasoed and tied with 2 ropes and he broke both when they left him to get the truck and trailer. Why didn't someone stay with him? It may not have made a difference but, it may have.


----------



## wynedot55

the last cattle a friend of mine had roped.we was in the pasture with the trailer.they roped her heeled her an layed her downtill we could get there with the trailer.then they pulled her in the trailer an tied her in good an tight.even with a covered trailer an center gate closed an her tied in she tryed to jump the center gate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went to town tonight. Came home and there's a message from the neighbor to the north. They could see the steer by our driveway. I wonder how much fence is down? DH is out looking things over now.


----------



## wynedot55

hope there wasnt much fence down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No fence down last night. There must be fence down somewhere this morning though as he is out with the smaller group of heifers. 

DH says maybe he will calm down some now and then they could use the tranq gun on him. Really don't want them to use lethel bullets when he's with our heifers.


----------



## wynedot55

when they try for him he may go bonkers an get loose again.be sure to keep the girls in the house or the truck cab.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They can stay in the house, that's not a problem.


----------



## wynedot55

good because he sounds like a real bad 1.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are around on the side where I can see them from the house. I went out to take a pic of him. I'm quite a ways off and zoomed in as I don't want to scare him and he was already watching me close. The heifers he is with are almost breeding size, we will let them get a bit bigger first.


----------



## Thewife

Looks like your getting "the look"!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah, and he turned to fully face me right after that pic. Not a trusting guy but, considering his home, I wouldn't be either if I were him. :/


----------



## Thewife

I just hope he doesn't get your heifers into trouble.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I just hope he doesn't get your heifers into trouble.


You and me both. I'm not happy about him being out there. After all, he has not been quarentined! But, he was already with them when we got up so by that time, they had been exposed to anything he may have. He also doesn't seem to mind fences.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It looks like he's been through another fence.  He's now in with the big group of heifers.


----------



## Thewife

Know any good bow hunters?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Know any good bow hunters?


DH bow hunts! But, it's not going to make a difference whether it's bow or gun is it? 

I wish he'd stayed in the other pasture. That one is right by the buildings and the shooter could have hid inside and shot out a window instead of being out in the open. He may not have gotten as upset that way.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know any good bow hunters?
> 
> 
> 
> DH bow hunts! But, it's not going to make a difference whether it's bow or gun is it?
> 
> I wish he'd stayed in the other pasture. That one is right by the buildings and the shooter could have hid inside and shot out a window instead of being out in the open. He may not have gotten as upset that way.
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm just thinking free beef!
The owner would not hear the shot!

Sorry you have this going on Kitty.


----------



## Kute Kitten

He is still wild, though. I went out to shut the gate when we let cows out, and he went running to the other end of the little heifer pasture, which is right next to the cow pasture. Mom, I think he just jumped the fence. He might of broke it, but I didn't see any breaks in it.Can you kill an Angus with a bow and arrow?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's good and you couldn't tell me in person because?


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> That's good and you couldn't tell me in person because?


 I forgot to tell you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good and you couldn't tell me in person because?
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you.
Click to expand...

 I'm only sitting a few feet from you!


----------



## Kute Kitten

So? Can't I still post about it?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I think you know this but if you do get beef from him it might be a bit tough because of his level of agression.  Steers like him make for dark cutters, which'll only be good for hamburger and sausages but not steaks.

FYI. 

BTW, he does have "the look" in that pic (dirty bugger!)...you must've been over 150 yards away, weren't you Kitty?

Almost sounds like a person's gotta sit out all day and night to ambush him to get a good shot.  I dunno if anyone would be up to it but it's worth a try.  He's sure being a pain in the arse for sure, from the sounds of it!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pain in the arse is one way to put it! 

I would imagine he will be a dark cutter but, that's not my problem. It's Mr. L's. DH is going to see if he can get the tranq gun from Mr. L and then once he's tranq call them to come get him. They are known for the way they wild up their animals and with that steer being so wild I don't even want to imagine how wild up our heifers and dry cows would end up if they were over after him. Especially, if it's the idoits that were on the horses. 

Yes, I was over 150 yards away. 





I was at the weeping willow tree and he was on the side of the brown heifer barn. Near the corner of the fence.


----------



## wynedot55

i feel for you kitty thats 1 bad headache your dealing with.has he been put down yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i feel for you kitty thats 1 bad headache your dealing with.has he been put down yet.


No, we won't even tell his owner today, that he came up.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel for you kitty thats 1 bad headache your dealing with.has he been put down yet.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we won't even tell his owner today, that he came up.
Click to expand...

Yeah why bother telling them? He's already wreaked havoc on your farm and heifers, no use making thing worse by having your neighbor bring those ya-hoo's over and wreaking more fence and wilding up your heifers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel for you kitty thats 1 bad headache your dealing with.has he been put down yet.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we won't even tell his owner today, that he came up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah why bother telling them? He's already wreaked havoc on your farm and heifers, no use making thing worse by having your neighbor bring those ya-hoo's over and wreaking more fence and wilding up your heifers.
Click to expand...

They wouldn't get him with today being Sunday anyway. We won't be home tomorrow morning and definately don't want them here then. DH would like to be able to get the tranq gun from them and shoot him with that himself. Then call them to come with the trailer and get him. 

He's laying just a bit down from where his location was when I took his photo and while we were out doing chores he laid there just fine. Watching us but, not with "the look."


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This one is taken at the end of the heifer barn.





This one is about 10 ft from where he was for this mornings pic.





I stopped.





I spoke to him and he stayed. I turned and left for I didn't want to push him. I wanted to let him know he's okay here. And he stayed there.


----------



## wynedot55

you can tell he is real tired.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH fed heifers round bales this aft. He was puzzled over what was going on but, didn't bolt. He is used to being fed by a truck with a mixer on it.


----------



## Kute Kitten

He might know he's not at his home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He is back in the first pasture he had been in. Hopefully, he stays there.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe yall can catch him soon.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Good grief Kitty - I hope he gets out of your pastures soon and things get back to normal.  I thought having someone's dogs visit was a pain - I'd say your visitor is worse.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He didn't like the small pasture and is in the big one again.  

I wonder when DH is going to see about getting the tranq gun. Hopefully soon.


----------



## wynedot55

if i was him id get the trank gun after the evening milking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> if i was him id get the trank gun after the evening milking.


Actually, he doesn't do the evening milking during the week. He's at work. I called and asked him about it and he said he may stop by there tonight and get it. 

Curosity got him. I was moving some stuff around to make some make shift calf housing and when I got our of his range of sight he had to get up and move so he could see me.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Curosity got him. I was moving some stuff around to make some make shift calf housing and when I got our of his range of sight he had to get up and move so he could see me.


That's creepy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, just nosy. No wild look or anything but curiosity. Same as I've had heifers do.

Apparently the tranq gun belongs to the guys that he had come round the steers up and they took it with them. $%^&#$ should have made sure all the steers were rounded back up first. 

Owner may come tonight to discuss things. DH says maybe if they leave him here a while he will calm down. I don't think so!


----------



## wynedot55

i dont think he will gentle down enough so that yall can catch an load him.


----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i dont think he will gentle down enough so that yall can catch an load him.


I don't think so too. When they tried to load him when they first caught him was when he made a run for it. I'm sure he won't want to be loaded up again! I don't blame him!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I hope you catch him soon!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm so tired of him here already I hope he goes soon! The owner didn't showup last night.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like he is in no hurry to get the calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like he is in no hurry to get the calf.


CALF? We're talking a steer heading to the butcher shop! And not for veal either.


----------



## wynedot55

i call them all calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i call them all calves.


----------



## jhm47

Back in the early '70's, I bred a bunch of cows to a new Italian breed, called Chianina.  It was a total disaster.  They were very fast growing, but were so incredibly athletic and wild that I wound up shooting most of them to butcher.  If they were restrained before butchering, the meat was invariably dark and tough.  I finally wound up going out into the pasture and shooting them through their heads, and bleeding them out right there, and then transporting them to the butcher shop.  It seems that if they were relatively calm before being shot, the meat was much better.  Most of them never knew what hit them, since I shot them in their heads with a deer rifle.  BANG!  Down went the animal, and then we went out with a loader, hoisted them up, and cut their throats.   They bled out well, and then we loaded them into our truck and hauled them to the butcher shop.  Worked well for us.

If this were my steer, I'd try that method.  The owner doesn't even need to know about it.  Just blow him (the steer, not the owner), away, and haul it to the butcher shop.  Might be easier than trying to work with a nutty owner.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

But, so far walking up to him is out, for one. Two, He hangs with the heifers so shooting at him from a distance is out of the question--just not worth it. Three, I don't need or want the beef (I'd rather have our own and the freezer is well stocked).


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> But, so far walking up to him is out, for one. Two, He hangs with the heifers so shooting at him from a distance is out of the question--just not worth it. Three, I don't need or want the beef (I'd rather have our own and the freezer is well stocked).


I guess if you can get close enough, just drop him and tell the neighbor to come get him!
That's what the grader operator that owned the cow that got into our place, did to his neighbors bull when it got into his garden!

As for the Chianinas! 
Dad brought home one of them one time, she was as big as a horse and made my worse Brahma cross look like a sweet puppy!
I saw an ad for a Brhama/Chianina cross? 
Made me shake in my boots, just thinking about it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They'd love for us to drop him and call. That is what they intend to do. But, it won't happen when he's with the heifers. So far, he is hanging tight.


----------



## wynedot55

i locked horns with a chininas back in the early 80s when i was young an dumb.an dang near got killed for doing it.


----------



## jhm47

If any of you are interested, I still have a couple ampules of Chi semen in my tank.  It is the original semen that was imported from Italy back in the 70's.  I wonder if one of those wouldn't make a great bucking bull.  They were incredibly athletic, but I'd feel bad if one of them killed a rider.


----------



## Thewife

jhm47 said:
			
		

> If any of you are interested, I still have a couple ampules of Chi semen in my tank.  It is the original semen that was imported from Italy back in the 70's.  I wonder if one of those wouldn't make a great bucking bull.  They were incredibly athletic, but I'd feel bad if one of them killed a rider.


I'd do the world a favor and send them pollywogs a swimming in the nearest swamp!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Speaking of pollywogs, that is the best hung steer I've seen out there in our pasture!

I hope no more heifers come in heat in the mean time. It explains why he was fence jumping too. We had a heifer in each pasture in heat and now he has been staying in the little pasture full time. Hopefully, if they settle to him that it's bull calves! Timing might be good to raise one for our use although I wouldn't have choosed to breed them to beef for that. 

Mr. L is going to go get the tranq gun Thursday night and he will be dealt with on Saturday--to far away for me!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Speaking of pollywogs, that is the best hung steer I've seen out there in our pasture!
> 
> I hope no more heifers come in heat in the mean time. It explains why he was fence jumping too. We had a heifer in each pasture in heat and now he has been staying in the little pasture full time. Hopefully, if *they settle to him that it's bull calves! Timing might be good to raise one for our use although I wouldn't have choosed to breed them to beef for that.*
> 
> Mr. L is going to go get the tranq gun Thursday night and he will be dealt with on Saturday--to far away for me!


Wha?????    I thought you said he was a steer?!!


----------



## jhm47

I hope you know which heifers were in heat.  I would save myself a lot of misery and heartache and give these heifers a shot of lutalyse or a similar prostaglandin.  If you allow those heifers to give birth to calves from such a bull, you will likely have a wild eyed replica of him.  

Be sure to wait at least 2 weeks though.  If you give the shot sooner, it will not work.  You need to wait till the embryo has implanted to the uterine wall before the lute will work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of pollywogs, that is the best hung steer I've seen out there in our pasture!
> 
> I hope no more heifers come in heat in the mean time. It explains why he was fence jumping too. We had a heifer in each pasture in heat and now he has been staying in the little pasture full time. Hopefully, if *they settle to him that it's bull calves! Timing might be good to raise one for our use although I wouldn't have choosed to breed them to beef for that.*
> 
> Mr. L is going to go get the tranq gun Thursday night and he will be dealt with on Saturday--to far away for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Wha?????    I thought you said he was a steer?!!
Click to expand...

That's what I had been assured. Never was able to confirm/unconfirm it until last night. I had first thought he looked like a bull but, was told no. :/ DH had seen the sack before then but, his buddy said he was cut as a calf so, he believes him. Anyone hear of the sack still growing afterwards?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I hope you know which heifers were in heat.  I would save myself a lot of misery and heartache and give these heifers a shot of lutalyse or a similar prostaglandin.  If you allow those heifers to give birth to calves from such a bull, you will likely have a wild eyed replica of him.
> 
> Be sure to wait at least 2 weeks though.  If you give the shot sooner, it will not work.  You need to wait till the embryo has implanted to the uterine wall before the lute will work.


I don't know which  ones. I could never get a good look at them and with him out there I couldn't go out and see-which is why the one wasn't brought in to be bred. :/

Just more reason to add to my fustration level of his being here.


----------



## Kute Kitten

That bull is driving me crazy! I hope Mr.L. will come and get his bull tonight, not Saturday!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> That bull is driving me crazy! I hope Mr.L. will come and get his bull tonight, not Saturday!


FAT chance of that happening! :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bull is driving me crazy! I hope Mr.L. will come and get his bull tonight, not Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> FAT chance of that happening! :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ :/
Click to expand...

I know! Just keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Oi, why won't your neighbor come when the steer is THERE, not when the time suits him?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Oi, why won't your neighbor come when the steer is THERE, not when the time suits him?


He has DH (his buddy) on his side. It is causing a bit of tension between us too. Yet, one more reason to be frustrated with this bull.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, why won't your neighbor come when the steer is THERE, not when the time suits him?
> 
> 
> 
> He has DH (his buddy) on his side. It is causing a bit of tension between us too. Yet, one more reason to be frustrated with this bull.
Click to expand...

Yikes.

I hope everything goes all right.


----------



## wynedot55

i guess its a goodthing my dad only had 2 buddies close to our dairy.because even them he would help.but they knew when to come get their cattle.an some neighbors knew not to mess with him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i guess its a goodthing my dad only had 2 buddies close to our dairy.because even them he would help.but they knew when to come get their cattle.an some neighbors knew not to mess with him.


His closest place is roughly 1 mile cross lots from us. We end up with some his cattle several times a year. They have never offered to fix fence. Have even told us we have fence to fix because his heifers went through it. If things were reversed we would fix the fence.


----------



## wynedot55

i know what you mean there.when our cattle get out.we go get them.an if the fence is messed up we fix it.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, why won't your neighbor come when the steer is THERE, not when the time suits him?
> 
> 
> 
> He has DH (his buddy) on his side. It is causing a bit of tension between us too. Yet, one more reason to be frustrated with this bull.
Click to expand...

Hubby's and their buddies! 
Hey, I know that one!
GRRRRRRR.................(snarl, snap, bite and chew)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, why won't your neighbor come when the steer is THERE, not when the time suits him?
> 
> 
> 
> He has DH (his buddy) on his side. It is causing a bit of tension between us too. Yet, one more reason to be frustrated with this bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby's and their buddies!
> Hey, I know that one!
> GRRRRRRR.................(snarl, snap, bite and chew)
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He maybe cut. Although he still looks big for that to me. Maybe he had had an infection? I managed this pic today.





What do you guys think?


----------



## jhm47

Judging by the pics on pg 6, he shows very few secondary male sex characteristics.  However, in the pic above, the scrotum is awfully big for a steer.  I'd say a "pinched" male that had a very poor pinching job done, and he may or may not be fertile.  Judging by the comments that have been made about his owner, I would guess that a pinch job could easily have been botched.


----------



## wynedot55

i agree he maybe pinched.but i would not call him a steer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Suppose to have been cut, not crimped. 

I talked to an old timer today that said he may have been a threer and they only got two.

Here's a pic of him taken today when I could get closer-via the backbarn.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of pollywogs, that is the best hung steer I've seen out there in our pasture!
> 
> I hope no more heifers come in heat in the mean time. It explains why he was fence jumping too. We had a heifer in each pasture in heat and now he has been staying in the little pasture full time. Hopefully, if *they settle to him that it's bull calves! Timing might be good to raise one for our use although I wouldn't have choosed to breed them to beef for that.*
> 
> Mr. L is going to go get the tranq gun Thursday night and he will be dealt with on Saturday--to far away for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Wha?????    I thought you said he was a steer?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I had been assured. Never was able to confirm/unconfirm it until last night. I had first thought he looked like a bull but, was told no. :/ DH had seen the sack before then but, his buddy said he was cut as a calf so, he believes him. Anyone hear of the sack still growing afterwards?
Click to expand...

Well if he was cut _properly_ the sack would just shrink back until almost nothing....some steers have the tiniest sack though, about the size of my thumb, but that's probably from being castrated later than right after birth.  He shouldn't have that large of a sack like you showed in those pics.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> He maybe cut. Although he still looks big for that to me. Maybe he had had an infection? I managed this pic today.
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/MVI_3664_0001.jpg
> What do you guys think?


If he had an infection he wouldn't be running crazily like he was.  Have you watched him walk at all, does he walk like he's got soreness coming from there?  I assume with an infected scrotum laying down wouldn't be all that comfortable, he'd probably be up and down trying to relieve the pressure his legs put on it when he's in recumbancy.



> Suppose to have been cut, not crimped.
> 
> I talked to an old timer today that said he may have been a threer and they only got two.
> 
> Here's a pic of him taken today when I could get closer-via the backbarn.


JHM, he could be one of those bulls that show more femininity than the "normal" bulls would...like this poor beggar who I definately believe was an escapee from a potential nut-removal operation done by Mr.L and his crew.  He definately is more steery than he should be, although in the pics on page 5 he seemed to have a slight hump in the neck area...though it could be just me.

Another thing, if you notice in this pic here, is look at his sheath.  Most steers like him have their sheaths more tucked up in their body so that only the hair at the end is the only reminder that they're male and not female.  With this guy, its developed like a normal bull's sheath; quite the indicator that you might have some calving trouble on your hands, Kitty, in 9 months time.   And looking at his sack again, it looks normal sized for his age...if it was bigger than that he'd definately have an infection, and his behaviour would show it as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're just confirming what I thought! 

When asking about infection I meant at the time he was cut and if that would have caused it.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> When asking about infection I meant at the time he was cut and if that would have caused it.


But of course it's obvious that he _wasn't_ cut because of his wild behaviour...and of what we seen in the pics of him.  But as far as infection it is pretty hard to say without catching him and opening his scrotum up to _really_ confirm it.

Kitty, does he seem like he's settling down at all?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh yeah, he's settling down a lot. I knew he would. I've seen those guys get heifers all wild up so I was expecting him to settle. 

That's also why DH is going to get the tranq gun from Mr. L once he has it and will be the one tranq him. They will be ready to come get him when he calls. It's my opinion that just having those guys around will wild him up, if he knows there here.

_I was probably 30-40 ft from him when I took those pics. He knew I was there even though I was in the barn. Sunday he would have bolted._


----------



## wynedot55

he looks tobe calming down pretty good.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> he looks tobe calming down pretty good.


I agree.  Him having a flight zone of 30 to 40 feet is much better than his flight zone of 100 yards a few days ago.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looks tobe calming down pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Him having a flight zone of 30 to 40 feet is much better than his flight zone of 100 yards a few days ago.
Click to expand...

I haven't pushed that zone either. That is where he seems to first be concerned. It's close enough for DH to work with the tranq gun and as close as I care to get to him. It would be different if he were ours and I wanted to tame him but, why bother.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you, I feel a tiny bit better.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I don't think that bull can be tamed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH went to see if Mr. L has the tranq gun. I think he finally realize his happy home isn't so happy and why!


----------



## wynedot55

did he get the trank gun.


----------



## Kute Kitten

He's not back home, yet. With his luck, He'll find Mr.L. and gab with him for an hour or so.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> He's not back home, yet. With his luck, He'll find Mr.L. and gab with him for an hour or so.


If he doesn't have the tranq gun he can stay there!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not back home, yet. With his luck, He'll find Mr.L. and gab with him for an hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn't have the tranq gun he can stay there!
Click to expand...

What do you mean, he can stay there?


----------



## wynedot55

oh oh means momma wants that yearling gone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> oh oh means momma wants that yearling gone.


A week ago!


----------



## wynedot55

i hear that.we found that neighbors fence jumper in our pasture.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i hear that.we found that neighbors fence jumper in our pasture.


Again? Is he coming to get her?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He's home. apparently no tranq gun as he didn't get it out of the truck.


----------



## wynedot55

well she never left our pastures.i guess we will have to pen her if she settles down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It seems the guy that wild the animals up and owns the tranq gun won't let Mr. L have it. The &%&$##^% will be down on Sat. Morning with it. I'm beginning to wonder if a call to the authorities wouldn't be better! I've had it!

I had two little heifers get out tonight because the fencer was unplugged. It was unplugged because DH saw the fence was shorting out. He didn't fix it. It is one of the fences for the little heifer pasture. In otherwords the heifers belonged out in the pasture where that animal is. How fustrating when I can't go take care of our own animals!

I point blank told DH I don't think much of his buddy and that it is rotten of him to leave that animal here when it is wild and a danger. And asked him, what does that say about his buddy and his buddies reguard for us. NO answer.


----------



## wynedot55

well he wont say much of anything in regards to his buddy.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

This is exciting.  

OK, I'm really taking notes here, because we have neighbors with cows, and this could easily happen to us.

I share your anger, Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Exciting?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Exciting?


I always find these sorts of skirmishes exciting.  Pardon if I'm being insensitive, which I probably am.   me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting?
> 
> 
> 
> I always find these sorts of skirmishes exciting.  Pardon if I'm being insensitive, which I probably am.   me.
Click to expand...

It's interesting how everyone can view things differently.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting?
> 
> 
> 
> I always find these sorts of skirmishes exciting.  Pardon if I'm being insensitive, which I probably am.   me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how everyone can view things differently.
Click to expand...

I'm sure my view would change if I were in your shoes.    It's no fun to have these sorts of things happen.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I called over to the owner's and left a message with one of the help. I told him that they will be here to get that critter by noon or I will call the authorities. I called it a bull and he told me that it's a steer and he knows it as he cut him himself with his jack knife. That did nothing to assure me it's a steer. I told him he can call it a steer if he likes but, I will call it a bull.


----------



## wynedot55

it doesnt look like they are going to get that bull ever.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mr. L didn't like my phone call. They will be getting that bull out of there tonight. 

I called to tell DH we have 2 in that pasture in heat and one in the middle of the round bale feeder. One of them in heat is to small to be bred!  The other is boarderline.  

DH figures he can get the heifers in the barn with grain and that the bull won't come in. Where does he figure the bull has been drinking? The only water source for that pasture is in the barn!  But, if he figures this will work then why didn't he do it several nights ago? Mr. Bull is keeping the 2 in heat separate from the rest too.


----------



## wynedot55

well you can lute them if need be/but i never have liked doing that.an always threw the dice an seen what happened.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well you can lute them if need be/but i never have liked doing that.an always threw the dice an seen what happened.


She's way to small having a calf at this point would ruin her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mr. L just drove in and left without stopping. DH isn't home so off he went.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Mr. L just drove in and left without stopping. DH isn't home so off he went.


    
I don't know about them!


----------



## wynedot55

well he didnt want to catch your wrath.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He's dead and gone!

DH shot him in the head and he went down like a ton of bricks. Thrashed around quite a bit afterwards but, in touching his eye there was no response so it was all nerves.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I had started to like him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He had been cut he has the scar to prove it. Question is how well.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Where's the scar?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I had started to like him.


You weren't out there anywhere near him.

Mr. L said that he hadn't been fed for 17 days before he came here. They were feeding in the shed and he wouldn't go in. I have to wonder though if he went in when they weren't around--assuming the shed was left open.


----------



## Kute Kitten

17 days?


----------



## Thewife

YEA!

You didn't get down there an look for oysters?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope! Just glad he's gone!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Now Peanut and I won't have to stay near buildings!


----------



## wynedot55

now that is some good news.glad he has been put down.yall can relax an get back to normal.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now that is some good news.glad he has been put down.yall can relax an get back to normal.


What's normal?


----------



## wynedot55

well the girls can go out safely.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well the girls can go out safely.


Yes. And I can get out and deal with the heifers as needed.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions4/goodnews.gif
> He's dead and gone!
> 
> DH shot him in the head and he went down like a ton of bricks. Thrashed around quite a bit afterwards but, in touching his eye there was no response so it was all nerves.


                 

That is the best news I've heard all day!!

Glad your hubby _FINALLY_ got rid of him!   





Sorry for all the emoticons...


----------



## chook pen jen

Glad to hear you finaly got rid of that "steer",


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Sorry for all the emoticons...


No problem! I would have done the same but, I was to drained. 

DH didn't listen to me and let Mr. L and his hired hand go out with him. The animal that I was out talking to in the afternoon who quit eating, looked at me, then went back to eating without a care turned and fled across the pasture. In the end he jumped the fence into the other pasture. It shows that how you treat your animals will come to help/haunt you. Not that there isn't a wild one in any bunch but, their reaction will vary greatly depending on how their handled.


----------



## laughingllama75

Ok, so am I to assume the meat went in YOUR freezer, since you are the one to deal with him? Thats what I would do. When the owner came knoking, I would say "steer, what steer?". LOL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Ok, so am I to assume the meat went in YOUR freezer, since you are the one to deal with him? Thats what I would do. When the owner came knoking, I would say "steer, what steer?". LOL.


No, it went to them. I don't need/want any of it.


----------



## laughingllama75

oh. well, thats not half as exciting, lol. I would have had a nice big party with all my friends......BBQ beef any one?


----------



## jhm47

Seems Alicia might have some latent "rustler" tendencies that are surfacing???


----------



## wynedot55

well it makes it better for them to see the steer flipp out an jump fences.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!

Great news!

Maybe to find out it it's a bull or not, you can do a post mortem.  Easy to do, as it's only one area you're checking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well it makes it better for them to see the steer flipp out an jump fences.


Oh, they knew he was jumping fences. They couldn't believe how fast he got here though. Especially, where they maintain no one was chasing him at the time.  They just don't get it. Wild up one and they will all get wild up especially when that is the only way they have ever been dealt with.



> Maybe to find out it it's a bull or not, you can do a post mortem.  Easy to do, as it's only one area you're checking


They were going to butcher him so, I don't know if they checked or not. I probably won't ever know, even if they tell DH. As long as he's gone, I'm glad.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont like wild cattle at all.i wont even have a highstrung bull on the place.


----------



## jhm47

I have absolutely NO time for wild cattle.  If they are high strung, they're gone ASAP.  No exceptions on this.  We have maintained this policy for nearly 30 years, and it has really helped.  In fact, I have had many neighbors who have come and bought a bull from me just because they have heard that my cattle are gentle.  Now, if I could only get my wife to calm down---------but I suppose that should be posted in another place.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wild cattle just don't pay. We had one heifer calf that was born wild. I did everything I could think of to tame her as a tiny pail calf. Nothing worked. I had wanted to sell her and DH's brother told DH to sell her but, no he wanted to keep her so she stayed. She ended up killing herself running when we went into the barn where she was penned with others. She tried to climb the wall and ended up killing herself.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Which cow was that?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Which cow was that?


Before your time!


----------



## Kute Kitten

I want to know the name, though.


----------



## wynedot55

alot is before miss kutekittens time.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Yes, there is a lot of fun things on the farm that happened before my time,  wynedot. It kind of makes me sad that I missed so many fun things.


----------



## wynedot55

well you an miss peanut are growing up on 1 of the best places on earth the farm.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I don't know about that, there are some bad things that happen on the farm too.


----------



## wynedot55

yes but you have to take the bad along with the good.just think of all the kids that dont know where their food comes from.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bad things happen all over, as well as good. 

Kute Kitten, we had 10 years and 9 months of time on this farm before you were born. That's a fact of life. Many things will happen in your lifetime too.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I know. It seems to me that more bad things happen on the farm than good things.


----------



## wynedot55

thats right but heres a goodthing you havent thought of.you get to work with your mom an dad everyday.


----------



## Kute Kitten

That is a good thing.


----------



## wynedot55

yes it sure is.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I have fun doing it too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I have fun doing it too.


I'll remind you of that the next time you grumble.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Like tonight when I chased Cutie Pie all around the heifer pasture?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Like tonight when I chased Cutie Pie all around the heifer pasture?


Yep!


----------



## wynedot55

why was you chasing cutie pie.


----------



## Kute Kitten

My feet still hurt from that thistle I stepped on!


----------



## wynedot55

sorry you stepped on a thistle.


----------



## Kute Kitten

It's ok. I step on thistles a lot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> why was you chasing cutie pie.


It's time for Cutie Pie to come in the barn to get ready to have her calf. She is due mid-May. The part that stinks is we had her over into the cow pasture but, the barn is full until after herd health tomorrow and when DH was feeding the heifers in the small pasture she got out.


----------



## wynedot55

so she is ready to pop.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Yes. I was chasing Cutie Pie through water, with no shoes on! The bad part was chasing her, though.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> so she is ready to pop.


In roughly three weeks or so.


----------



## wynedot55

an you wants a heifer.im hoping my springer has her 3rd heifer in a row.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Of course, Cutie Pie is Cheer's daughter.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I want a bull calf! I'm sick of heifer calves!


----------



## wynedot55

aww come on kutekitten you dont have meny calves on the bucket.


----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> aww come on kutekitten you dont have meny calves on the bucket.


Only 6 that I have to feed!


----------



## wynedot55

when i was your age 6 calves was a breeze to feed.ive had as meny as 20 on the bucket.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I want a bull calf! I'm sick of heifer calves!


We just had two bull calves. Besides you have to feed them too! It will be awhile before they head to Iowa now, I'm sure! Plus, you only feed them weekend afternoons and I fed them today.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> when i was your age 6 calves was a breeze to feed.ive had as meny as 20 on the bucket.


I had just about that one summer. I had to take them in and out of the back barn too. Kute Kitten would never get that many fed. She's to slow.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I like to take my time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I like to take my time.


 You're just a slow poke.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## wynedot55

i was pretty fast feeding calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

>


----------



## Kute Kitten

Your not funny!


----------



## wynedot55

the year my dad died we had 60 heifers we was raising.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the year my dad died we had 60 heifers we was raising.


60?

The most I ever did at one time, was 14!
Too much for me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the year my dad died we had 60 heifers we was raising.


All calves or varying ages?


----------

